# yet another tyre inflator question - which battery to use?



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

I've just acquired a 12v tyre inflator that takes its power via battery clips, it uses 23 amps so cannot be taken from a socket. Is it OK to connect to the engine battery, with the engine running, to use the inflator or could I use a leisure battery.

Swift Bolero on a 2008 x/250 chassis

Any advice gratefully received

Mick


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

It is not that easy to get to the leisure battery on the Fiat X250.
In the engine compartment there are two connections for connecting another vehicle if you need to start when the battery is flat. If they work - and I think that they will- it should be simpler.
Pg 158 in the Fiat book.

Are you sure about the current. It looks very big for a tyre compressor.


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

That's what the handbook says!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Most of them use a cigar lighter adaptor and definately not 23amps!

Peter


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

mhaze said:


> That's what the handbook says!


Not disputing what you are saying but I would like to see this compressor 8O ...can you give us some detail, Make , Model Type etc....we may be able to find a picture and info on the net.

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'll wager it's a Ring Automotive RAC900.

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Your probally right Dave but the one in the Pic Has battery clips on it. Surley no cigar lighter would give 23A. Mine all say 10A max

Richard...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Indeed it has battery clips. That's what Mick says he's got. And, yes, cigar socket is typically 10A max. Which is WHY his is battery clips ...


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep its a Ring Automotive RAC900! good guess Dave. The bolero has a 16 amp cigar socket which is not enough. I'm concerned that running it off the engine battery will mess up the fiat electronics.

Mick


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If it was me I would wire up a special socket to the leisure battery - probab
lly a 15A round pin socket (unless I could find a better/smaller one) and wire it onto the leisure battery. Via a 30A fuse. I know that 15A is less than 23A but these sockets are so, over engineered I am sure it would be OK. Thick wire is also required (2.5mm stranded probably
I suspect that the 23A is the stall current or the starting current and not the running current.

I contacted Ring when I wanted a compressor and they told me that the only one in the range that they would recommend was the RAC600. This has worked well. I have no idea why they did not suggest the RAC900 which looks more suitable.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Cannot think of any reason why it should effect you Fiat electrics if you use the engine battery especially with the engine not running after all the starter motor will draw more than that allbeit very briefly. Surely the compressor is fused as well?

peedee


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes the compressor has a 30amp line fuse - I have a second leisure battery which I might add a socket to seems the safest bet. I wonder if I can isolate it from the rest of the system, hmmm

Mick


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Anyone with a Ducato X250 using the RAC900? Any problems?


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

I have the ring rac900 but my fiat ducato base vehicle is much older, 1985 (pictured in my avatar), so i assume the electrics of the vehicle are far simpler than the modern ones. anyway i have used the rac900 from both the leisure and engine batteries, using the clips, and i haven't had any problems. i think the ring rac900 is great by the way.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

At the risk of being dumb, why do you need such a powerful tyre compressor? We have a Holts 12v car compressor of ancient vintage which happily pumps up to the 4.1 bar we need for our 5 ton Hymer. It runs on the cigar lighter socket with no problems.

P&L


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

The RAC900 is identified here:-

http://www.t2retail.co.uk/Miscellaneous_Accessories/RAC900_12v_Professional_Tyre_Air_Compressor/

The 23A refers to max draw.

on the subject of messing up the electronics, how would it do this if the ignition is off ? and if the ignition is on then all that will happen is the current draw of the compressor will be compensated by the alternator, won't it?

Or am I being naive

Steve


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: yet another tyre inflator question - which battery to us*



mhaze said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just acquired a 12v tyre inflator that takes its power via battery clips, it uses 23 amps so cannot be taken from a socket. Is it OK to connect to the engine battery, with the engine running, to use the inflator or could I use a leisure battery.
> 
> ...


It may take 23 amps but a compressor that big (c. 0.35 hp)would pump up the whole campsite in a few minutes :wink: so you needn't worry about your engine battery, with or without the engine running 8)


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi PeterandLinda.

Our burstner front tyres have a pressure of 80psi or 5.5 bar.

steve & ann. --------------------- teensvan


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

What has happened to the fix and go that comes with fiat X 250, compressor runs from 180W(15A) socket next to lighter socket.
Steles.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I realise a 12v compressor will do the job of topping up the tyres but the RAC900 seems to get very good reviews. So I am happy to spend a few quid more for a compressor that will inflate a tyre from flat and will inflate faster.
I think the fix and go kit only comes with X250's that do not have a spare wheel.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> At the risk of being dumb, why do you need such a powerful tyre compressor? We have a Holts 12v car compressor of ancient vintage which happily pumps up to the 4.1 bar we need for our 5 ton Hymer. It runs on the cigar lighter socket with no problems.
> 
> P&L


Hi P&L

I personally went for the rac900 because at the time when i was researching 12v compressors, all the reviews i found stated that they kept cutting out to cool down, they spent more time waiting to cool than actually pumping air into the tyre, and that they packed in after a few months. the exception was the rac900 that got very good reviews. my primary requirement was that the compressor would do the job, secondly i wanted it to do it asap, the rac900 seemed to fit the bill, i've had it for two years now and i'm very pleased with it.

Cheers
Lee


----------

